# Curado Maintenance Kit



## SmokinQuack (Sep 8, 2005)

I have 2 older green curados that are in need of maintenance. I took them apart and cleaned/oiled everything according to the guideline I found online. They still aren't as smooth or as quiet as I would like. I noticed that Academy sells a maintenance kit for the curado. Is this kit for the newer style curados, or will it work with my old one? It comes with a bearing and some new drag washers. Are there any other parts that I need to replace to make it (almost) new again.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

SmokinQuack said:


> _I have 2 older green curados that are in need of maintenance. I took them apart and cleaned/oiled everything according to the guideline I found online. They still aren't as smooth or as quiet as I would like. I noticed that Academy sells a maintenance kit for the curado. Is this kit for the newer style curados, or will it work with my old one? It comes with a bearing and some new drag washers. Are there any other parts that I need to replace to make it (almost) new again._





SmokinQuack said:


> _Is this kit for the newer style curados, or will it work with my old one? _


Academy carries the kit for the older Curados, Chronarchs, Calcuttas... They use the same bearings and drag washers *. Just look for the kit with the white drag washer in it. Do you need it?



SmokinQuack said:


> _I took them apart and cleaned/oiled everything according to the guideline I found online. They still aren't as *smooth *or as quiet as I would like. _


Roughness in the handle can be caused by many different components. Could be the gears, bearing (bnt0031) at the base of the drive shaft, other bearings, pinion yoke, worm gear..... First thing to check is the gears. Tighten down the tension knob and turn the handle. If it's rough then the gears are the culprit.

If it's not the gears then the next thing to check is the bnt0031. This is the most neglected bearing on the cu-200. First check the base of the shaft which can be seen when the spool is removed. You can get a better view if you remove the plastic cover. Sometimes you'll see rust bleeding through which means that the bearing is most likely toast. To inspect further remove the handle, side plate, clutch tube, gears... basically everything down to the anti-reverse ratchet. Then spin the shaft and feel for any roughness. Since you have already done most of the work, remove the drive shaft retainer (E-clip) then remove the drive shaft and inspect the bearing. Check for any signs of rust then put the bearing on a tool and rotate it with your fingers. You'll be able to tell if it's rough or not but even the slightest bit of roughness can be felt in the handle. There's a few tricks to smooth it out if it's not too bad.



SmokinQuack said:


> _I took them apart and cleaned/oiled everything according to the guideline I found online. They still aren't as smooth or as *quiet* as I would like. _


As for the noise. If the noise is not caused by the gears then you need to check the other bearings. First turn all the breaks off then put the reel in free spool and spin the spool. If it makes noise then it's most likely a bearing. There's 3, one in each side plate (bnt0194) and on on the spool (bnt0124). Remove the bearings, inspect for any rust, then spin them on a tool to see which one needs to be replaced. The one on the spool is a bit tricky to get off if you've never done it before. If you do attempt to remove the pin that holds the bearing on try your hardest not to damage it, otherwise you be buying a new spool. If it's one of the bnt0194s then buy the maintenance kit because it has one in there.

If the reel makes noise in free spool and it's not any of the bearings then check the spool, specifically the brakes. Sometimes the metal posts that the weights are on come loose and will scrape the brake case causing a sound similar to that of a bad bearing. Inspect the plastic...um...brake thing that's on the spool for any cracks where the brake posts are.

My fingers are getting tired of typing so try these first and let us know how it works out.


----------



## SmokinQuack (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW!!! Thanks for the detailed post. I will have to break out my schematic to find out the where exactly each part number you mentioned is. I know for a fact that at least one of the bearings had rust on the outside; I can only assume that the inside is worse. I haven't even broken it down far enough to see the (bnt0031) bearing. This is basically just a learning experience for me. I assume that I can order new bearings from shimano? I hate to spend too much money on these things when I can buy a new citica for $100. 

Thanks again


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

You can order the bearings from Shimano or pick them up at a local repair shop, depending on where you're located.

If you need a copy of the schematics, you can find one here www.southwesternparts.com

Look for the 1994 copy.

If you need any help just let us know.

oh, one more thing. Check the anti-reverse bearing and clutch tube, it should also be free of dirt, grime, and rust.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Matt once again your help on this board is greatly appreciated. Especially when I work 12 hours at the show in Portland and answer posts at 11:00pm...



Thanks again!!


----------



## Mowdyman (May 11, 2006)

*Curado 200D*

MattK:

If you do attempt to remove the pin that holds the bearing on try your hardest not to damage it, otherwise you be buying a new spool. If it's one of the bnt0194s then buy the maintenance kit because it has one in there.

What is the easiest way to remove that pin holding the bearing next to the spool?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mowdyman said:


> MattK:
> What is the easiest way to remove that pin holding the bearing next to the spool?


Easiest way?
Let someone else do it 

Just kidding.

There are many different methods of removing the pin. Using pliers, modified pliers, modified vise grips, hydraulic press, etc. I personally use baby channel lock pliers. Not to say any method is better than any other but using the channel locks is the quickest and easiest method for me.

It a bit hard to explain without pictures but it's basically a push then pull process. You push the pin towards one side then pull/twist it out. Let me see if I can get some decent pictures to post for you.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Matt, 

I am rebuilding an old Curado CU-200 (5 bearings) reel. See attachment. This bearing is not a 3x10x4mm. Do you know what size it is?

Thanks.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry to hijack an old thread. It is the drive shaft bearing.

Thanks.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

BNT0031 is the parts number.
Size should be 5x9x3 if I remeber correcly.


----------

